# Evolution of your city's skyline



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone here have pics or images of your skyline of each decade. I would like to see images of how they evolved from time. Preferable shot from a similar location.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Good time line tour. In the late 60's I stayed in the Hong Kong Hilton ( Cheung Kong Centre now ), and the city really started to build up in the 70's. But even without scrapers, HK was a really neat city.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Kraków, Poland

year: skyline:
1500 no skyline
1900 no skyline 
1950 no skyline
1960 no skyline
1970 no skyline
1980 no skyline
1990 no skyline
2000 no skyline
2006 no skyline

Get me out of here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Cool pics of HK WANCH. I'm having a hard time finding some of Chicago.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Toronto*
1930








1960








1970








1985








Roughly 1995








2000








Now


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ohh great pix


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego Harbor 1900








Now


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

These photos were posted by Southernyank at UP. The first was taken in 1999 and the second was taken in 2006 in Miami. I can't wait to see it in 2012.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I know London doesn't have a gret deal of skyscrapers at the moment, but it does have some, and its skyline is growing more and more each year with a boom in skyscraper proposals happening currently. Sorry for the overload of images, I don't usually do this.

So, here is a brief history of the Canary Wharf development. 

It was once part of the busiest docks in the world, brining in trade to London from British colonies. During the 18th century, the thames becamse congested with traffic, such was the prosperity of trade in the area:










Such was the demand for space on the Thames that in 1799 the West India docks were established by an act of Parliament, and upon completion in 1802 they became the first enclosed docks of the 19th century. They relieved congestion on the River Thames, and ships could discharge cargoes in four days instead of four weeks:










The East India docks, 1806:










There arn't really any decent pictures to show the dockland area throughout the 19th century, especially in relation to Canry Wharf, becasue the area has changed so much I probably wouldn't recognise the actual site.

The port continued to do well, throughout the early 20th century, but as time passed and larger ships were created to handle supply, the Thames, and the London docklands could not handle such large ships, and larger and more advanced ports were springing up elsewhere, so gradually it fell into decline. 

The West India docks, in...I think it was the 1960's...not too sure:










And, again, I'm not sure, but I think this is the same site as where canary wharf is now located, only this view I think is reversed, so you are looking at it from the other side, but it is built where the waterways were...I think:










The image below is not where Canary Wharf is in the foreground, its in the background, near where the river curves, but this shows the kind of neglect and disrepute the whole area fell into in the 70's and 80's:










But anyway, you get the idea, it was a total wasteland, and nobody had the money, inclination or motivation to develop the area, untill in the late 80's when Canary Wharf Group PLC decided it could make a profit out of the area by building a large scale commercial and property development. The investment into the area in the 1980s totalled around £11 billion.

December 1988:

















July 1989:









September 1990:









October 1990:









March 1991:









1998:









August 2000:









September 2000:









Febuary 2001:









February 2002:

















April 2002:









2004 or 2005...not sure which:









Canary Wharf as I think it basically is today:









A future picture showing the approved riverside south towers









A stupid, over-optimistic view of what they thought CW would look like in2006, though it does give you a good impression of how it will look with more skyscrapers:









Another possible future skyline image:









And just a couple of the many new skyscrapers proposed or approved to go up at CW:


















:cheers:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

And, for a brief mention of the City area of London. As it is today:










As it will be in the futrue (possibly by 2012):










thanx again to wjfox for the image

:cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai 


2004










2005


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

unreal


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Lviv, Ukraine:

1256










2006


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, Lviv was very advanced for it's time, I see cars, antenna's, commieblocks (the worlds first?) All in 1256 Interesting!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Very interesting thread...

dubaiflo - That photo is just plain crazy.

Wanch - Nice progression. Kowloon exploded out of nowhere. 

If the weather continues to be poor in the coming days, I'll try to find some Chicago photos like that.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> Very interesting thread...
> 
> dubaiflo - That photo is just plain crazy.
> 
> ...


One of the reason why Kowloon exploded just recently was because this area had height restrictions due to it's close proximity to Kai Tak Airport.

This area had a high-rise boom after moving the airport from Kai Tak to Chek Lap Kok in Lantau.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> One of the reason why Kowloon exploded just recently was because this area had height restrictions due to it's close proximity to Kai Tak Airport.
> 
> This area had a high-rise boom after moving the airport from Kai Tak to Chek Lap Kok in Lantau.


There are also other booming areas in the suburbs as well, such as Tung Chung, which opened with the new airport, Ma On Shan, and Tseung Kwan O.

*Tung Chung*


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's the best I could do

Chicago- 1912










1927










1940's










Now  

scroll---------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hecago, still very impressive though! I'm always interested to see what Chicago looked like back in the 1930s-40s


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Some more Chicago pics I dug up from back in the day.

Skyline from Grant Park, 1944









Skyline, 1958 - Look at the Prudential Building









Today (by goonsta) - You can see the Prudential Building just left of 2 Prudential Plaza, which is right to the left of Aon


North on Michigan from Congress, 1958









View north from the Prudential Building, 1963 - The Hancock was later built directly in front of the circled building.


Southwest from the Prudential Building, 1963


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Makati, Metro Manila*

1960









2011









******************************************************************************
1985









2004









2011


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila*
_(city beside Makati)_

2003


sharaann said:


>


2007









2012


reign said:


> as of April 27, 2012
> 
> 
> Modern Manila. by David Bellchambers, on Flickr


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA

1980









1990









2005









2007









2010









2011


















2012


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Minneapolis, 1972, with architect Philip Johnson's IDS Center dominating the skyline:



Minneapolis, 2008, from the same vantage point:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Richmond VA*

mid 1800s









http://www.encyclopediavirginia.org...ilename=evm00000025mets.xml&resolution=lowres


1865( after the fire)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...w_of_Richmond,_Va_-_NARA_-_526919_Cropped.png

1900









1912









http://www.up-front.org/vintage_richmond/Richmond_panoramic-1912.jpg

1920s









http://i.ebayimg.com/t/1930-45-Richmond-Skyline-Mayo-Bridge-over-Historical-James-River-VA-01030-/00/s/NzM2WDExMTU=/$(KGrHqR,!kwE8Nu(vfT4BPR7G(nJWg~~60_57.JPG

1940s









http://customframingmadesimple.com/wp-content/themes/cfms/img/content/skyline_big.jpg

late 1960s









early 1970s









http://www.up-front.org/vintage_richmond/Grace_Street_overlook-1974.jpg

1990









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3309/4589613186_ac8656668b_z.jpg

today









http://metroscenes.com/richmond/richmond_va_metroscenes.com_01.jpg


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok*

Pathumwan Intersection 
1973










2008


----------



## thedancingqueen (Feb 26, 2012)

wao the time pass flying and the construction too.


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

Jakarta - HI Roundabout Area













































all pic from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575705









http://help.berberber.com/members/indojava/albums/jakarta-capital-indonesia


----------



## carlsmorisson09 (Jul 21, 2012)

anakngpasig said:


> *Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila*
> _(city beside Makati)_
> 
> 2003
> ...



Before, my dad use to tell me that Fort Bonifacio is seems to be just a jungle compared now. A lot of pending building constructions and establishment has been setup here for the past years..


Dashquid
fatlossprofessional.co.uk
fatlossprofessional
mobilehelper
securetrip
whichpetcover
google
abc
facebook
craigslist


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow in 1982



UralBear said:


> 28 апреля 1982 г. Вид на Сити с Воробьевых гор... Фото туриста из Англии.


and 2012


Bassik said:


>


----------



## Austral (Apr 20, 2008)

Santiago, Chile










June 23, 2012


Torre Costanera Center en construcción 1 por jgmfuentes, en Flickr


----------



## johnybarkerr (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, I know London doesn't have a gret deal of skyscrapers at the moment, but it does have some, and its skyline is growing more and more each year with a boom in skyscraper proposals happening currently. Sorry for the overload of images, I don't usually do this.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre, Normandie, France*

1887 :










around 1930 :










1944 : 










Now :











Only the war memorial stayed in position...


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Rotterdam



Gerard said:


> Uit 1939
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2011

SMS_20110523_194.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_208.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_224.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_168.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


1990


Ramonx2 said:


> Dé Wilhelminapier
> Even ingescanned, precieze jaartal van deze foto weet ik niet, maar ik schat hem rond 1990, wat is dit gebied gigantisch veranderd...


2011


Topaas said:


>



2010-02-24 Maastoren 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1960’s 


hoogbouw010 said:


>


2012

2012-04-01 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-01 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1960’s


hoogbouw010 said:


>


2012

2012-04-01 Rotterdam - De Calypso vanaf de Euromast by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I'd quote a nice one of Singapore from the Historical Skyline pictures thread. 




redstone said:


> *Singapore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Frankfurt am Main / germany*

This is Frankfurt's evolution:

1612










beginning of 20th century










1945 after WWII, big chaos



















1959










60's










1978










80's



















1981










1984



















1986










1989












1991





















1994



















1995










1996





































1998



















2000











2004



















2005










2008










2010










2012

from urban hall of fame



the man from k-town said:


> ffm still rules imo:
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Evening Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr
> ...



*comparison *



















2.



















The Future



il fenomeno said:


> by ji-ja-jot


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

here is the frankfurt timelime


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wIApNWoGpM

This video shows the evolution of the Seattle skyline. Its not completely updated and the project that it highlights is still delayed so the timeline is a little off on that mark. But you still get a great idea of how Seattle grew.


----------



## zardeven (Aug 28, 2012)

hi very nice pics friends i realy realy like this...


----------

